# GRF has a new CH!



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Yesterday, Eevee finally finished her CH going Winners over a lovely group of bitches for a 3-point major! Super proud of my girl. She also won Owner-Handled Best of Breed and OH Sporting Group 1! To top it off, she went Best of Opposite Sex in the second show for a 4-point major toward her GCH. It was a lucky, wonderful, incredible day. 

Thank you to everyone here that has offered advice and support over the last 3-ish years. I genuinely appreciate it! 

Today wasn’t quite as lucky, but was still fun. We got OHBOB and OH Sporting Group 3. Here’s a couple pics from yesterday.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

You do amazing things with her! She’s also gorgeous and talented!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

GoldenDude said:


> You do amazing things with her! She’s also gorgeous and talented!


Thank you so much!!! I’m super proud of her!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yes we do! CONGRATS over and over again- she's lovely and so are you.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge congrats again to you. Am so very happy for you<:

I was thinking yesterday that it was only a few months ago that you were hitting lows over reserves.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful picture of you two! Congratulations!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Lovely! You two are the best team and so inspiring 😍😍😍


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congratulations !


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Big congratulations to you and Evee! Great results for all your hard work. Evee looks fantastic.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Yes we do! CONGRATS over and over again- she's lovely and so are you.


Thank you so much Robin! 🥰


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> Huge congrats again to you. Am so very happy for you<:
> 
> I was thinking yesterday that it was only a few months ago that you were hitting lows over reserves.


Thank you!!! Conformation can be so frustrating sometimes, but so much fun others.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Tagrenine said:


> Lovely! You two are the best team and so inspiring 😍😍😍


Thank you!!! Eevee should get major kudos. She was in the ring 6 times yesterday and gave her all every time. She’s the best partner.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Deborus12 said:


> What a beautiful picture of you two! Congratulations!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

cwag said:


> Big congratulations to you and Evee! Great results for all your hard work. Evee looks fantastic.


Thank you 😊 🥰


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful! Congratulations!! You make a great team. Two beauties. Kudos for a job well done.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

That is such great news! Congratulations!!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations! She has a cute face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Eevee!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How fun to see this announcement!!! Huge Congratulations! ( I have the utmost admiration for anyone who handles their own dog in any sport but particularly for conformation - there is something a bit intimidating about that spotlight. And so much harder than it looks  )


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's wonderful, congratulations!!!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations!❤


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Wow! Congratulations!!! To you and of course Eevee!!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Congratulations to you and Eevee! She's beautiful!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

You and Eevee are an inspiration!! Some day soon, we hope to join you in the CH ranks!!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Congratulations!! So excited for you and Eevee and can’t wait to see what else you will accomplish together!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Oh my goodness. Huge congrats, Maegan and Eevee!!!! (...now Sylveon?)


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm SO over the moon for you. You & Eevee are an inspiring team. Congrats again!!!!! ❤🎉


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Oh my goodness. Huge congrats, Maegan and Eevee!!!! (...now Sylveon?)


Thank you so much! I think she’s more of a Flareon or Jolteon based on personality. 😆


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Emmdenn said:


> I'm SO over the moon for you. You & Eevee are an inspiring team. Congrats again!!!!! ❤🎉


Thank you Emma!!! Can’t wait for you to be posting a thread like this!


----------



## Arkgold (Apr 5, 2018)

Congratulations to Eevee and Maegan! You two are such a great team and you are an inspiration to owner-handlers. Since you didn't post your official win photos here, I will for you.  You both look beautiful! Way to go CHAMPION Eevee! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Arkgold said:


> Congratulations to Eevee and Maegan! You two are such a great team and you are an inspiration to owner-handlers. Since you didn't post your official win photos here, I will for you.  You both look beautiful! Way to go CHAMPION Eevee! I'm so happy for you!
> View attachment 892657


Thank you so much!!! We couldn't have done it without you!!!


----------



## cfm (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations Maegan! 2 out of the 3 sibling finishing is fantastic. And….you did it owner handled. Eevee and Peggy Sue did Marissa proud.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

cfm said:


> Congratulations Maegan! 2 out of the 3 sibling finishing is fantastic. And….you did it owner handled. Eevee and Peggy Sue did Marissa proud.


Thank you! They sure did! Two deserving bitches, from an awesome breeding! Their paternal half-sister just finished a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Not sure how I missed this thread but huge CONGRATS !!!!!! Now onto GCH


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

JerseyChris said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread but huge CONGRATS !!!!!! Now onto GCH


Thank you!!! She's already got one GCH major, so we're off to a pretty good start. Not in a rush to get it though - I feel such a release of pressure now. LOL


----------

